# CJC-1295 w/o dac Dosage Question. Once a week or everyday?



## stuman455 (Apr 21, 2014)

Have been using GHRP-6 100mcg 3xday and cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg 3xday. Is it worth the effort to bother with taking the cjc everyday, or should stu just use  cjc-1295 1mgx1week.

Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Have been using GHRP-6 100mcg 3xday and cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg 3xday. Is it worth the effort to bother with taking the cjc everyday, or should stu just use  cjc-1295 1mgx1week.
> 
> Thanks



It's CJC-1295 with DAC you can dose once weekly (more is better though). CJC without DAC you have to dose everyday with your GHRP. 100mcg of each at least 3 times per day would be great.

Did you mean adding in cjc-dac with the others? If so yeah you could do 500mcg twice weekly if you wanted. More is better with cjc-dac.


----------



## stuman455 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you Elivia


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 23, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> It's CJC-1295 with DAC you can dose once weekly (more is better though). CJC without DAC you have to dose everyday with your GHRP. 100mcg of each at least 3 times per day would be great.
> 
> Did you mean adding in cjc-dac with the others? If so yeah you could do 500mcg twice weekly if you wanted. More is better with cjc-dac.




By saying "more is better" do you mean injecting more frequently through the week as opposed to once a week?


----------



## stuman455 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yea i read on some forums that people were worried about the way gh pulses in a male body with cjc w/dac. Peaks and valleys. I belive this too be old information though. Seems a once a week injection cjc w/dac would be ok to me.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 23, 2014)

You can shoot CJC 1295 with DAC at once a week. I liked it at 2 times a week. I would personally use at least 2 MG a week for gains, 4 MG too me is the magic spot.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> By saying "more is better" do you mean injecting more frequently through the week as opposed to once a week?



I was referring to dose but as Pesty stated twice weekly is much better than once weekly. Dose your cjc-dac Tues and Fri for example. I was asked about cjc-dac dosage on another forum and this was my reply...

Jay Cutler once said use as much gh as you can afford. I think the same applies for cjc-dac 


2mg per week= Amazing well being, good fatloss, added fullness and pumps, great sleep etc.


4mg per week= Everything is multiplied and more muscle building comes into play.


6mg= Everything is multiplied and more muscle building comes into play.


8mg per week... I wish 


You can't go wrong with 2-4mg per week


----------

